# Need help with song title from Polish movie (italian song i think)



## Swiniaq

Hello
I have problem with title of song 



 can anyone tell me what is name of this song? if not could i get any link to italian music forum or something like that (i found this one typing: italian music forum).
Sorry if my thread is in wrong category my english isnt good.
For help Thanks ALOT!


----------



## GreenMamba

I'm quoting someone from IMDB. Song is just a translation, maybe?



> This song was written for the movie by Jerzy Matuszkiewicz (music) and Andrzej Czekalski (lyrics), two Polish movie composers and as such it does not have a title. It only mimics (although very closely) traditional Polish marching songs and popular war-era poems. It's name (or the first line of the lyrics) translates roughly to "Rose blooms red, elderberry blooms white"


----------



## Swiniaq

GreenMamba said:


> I'm quoting someone from IMDB. Song is just a translation, maybe?


This is the song from your quoting 




Im looking for that italian song thats isnt soo easy ;s


----------

